# prototype.js: Ajax mit POST?



## JavaUncle (26. November 2008)

Ich finde keine Beispiele im Netz, die sich auf Ajax mit POST beziehen. Und zwar muss ich mehrere Werte angeben. Ein Wert aus einem Input, und ein Wert aus einer Textarea (mehrzeilig!).

Weis hier jemand wie POST bei prototype.js mit mehreren Werten benutzt wird? Den Wert der Textarea kann ich doch nicht einfach an die Request-URL hängen. Ist mehrzeilig und kann locker mal 1000 Zeichen und mehr haben.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (26. November 2008)

Hallo,

dann hast du nicht richtig gesucht 
Google "ajax post beispiel", Erstes Ergebnis: Klick!.



			
				https://developer.mozilla.org/de/AJAX/Getting_Started hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Der Parameter der send()-Methode können beliebige Daten sein, die an den Server per POST gesendet werden sollen. Die Daten sollten in Form einer Suchanfrage formuliert sein, etwa so:*
> 
> name=wert&anderername=andererwert&so=weiter
> 
> ...



Gruß
Bratkartoffel


----------



## JavaUncle (26. November 2008)

*prototype.js* 

Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Mozilla zu tun.


----------



## JavaUncle (26. November 2008)

*prototype.js: Ajax POST mit mehreren Parametern im Body?*

Wie gebe ich mehrere Parameter im Body an?


```
new Ajax.Request(url, {
			method:'post',
			postBody: 'synonyms='+username,
			onSuccess: function(transport) { 
						//mach was
			}
}
```


----------



## Quaese (27. November 2008)

Hi,

die Werte werden über die Eigenschaft *parameter* übergeben. Mehr dazu findest du in er Dokumentation zu prototype (Ajax-Optionen, Einführung in Ajax).

```
new Ajax.Request(url, {
  method:'post',
  parameter: {synonyms: 'username', text: 'InhaltDerTextarea'},
  onSuccess: function(transport) { 
    //mach was
  }
}
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Back2toxic (27. November 2008)

Guck hier mal, so verschicke ich meine POST-Daten im AjaxRequest
http://www.prototypejs.org/api/form/serialize
Kannst du auf der nächsten Seite ganz normal über POST abrufen.

Edit:  Achso, das ganze wird so notiert:
parameter: $('formname').serialize(true)
Grüße


----------

